# JHSV - FCA Pot Stirring



## Kirkhill (13 Apr 2011)

The following article describes how the US Army is intending to do the same thing with the JHSV as the FCA (Spartan).  It seems that having made the case for both platforms so that the "Natural" owners of said platforms have been backed into purchasing the Army's preference the Army is now handing the platforms over to said "Natural" owners.  The article notes in passing that the Air Force will be mounting army radios (for a change).

Which raises the question in my mind about the possibility of more of the same happening.  How about Army budget used to buy Army preferred platform, operational budget to come from the operating department (in the case of the US Navy it appears the crew are a mix of Navy and Civil Mariners on the JHSV while the USAF is using the National Guard to fly the C27s) and the Army to appoint the vessel/aircraft commander.

Before somebody yells heresy consider the concept of "pilots" and "Masters".  In the past the guy that drove the boat often wasn't the Commander.  Often the Commander had no ship handling skills at all.  He told the Pilot or Master where to go and by when and left the driving up to him.  Of course it would be reasonable to listen to the driver if he tells you you are too deep in the water to get over that submerged island over there... but that is another thought.

Do logistics vessels have to be commanded by blue suits?




> U.S. Army, Navy Near JHSV Deal
> By KATE BRANNEN
> Published: 23 Mar 2011 16:36       The U.S. Army is nearing a deal to transfer its Joint High Speed Vessels (JHSVs) to the U.S. Navy to operate and maintain.
> 
> ...




Ducking  :warstory:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Apr 2011)

Funny enough, the answer to your question is no.

Anyone, regardless of trade, who is willing to study and pass all the reqs to get, first, harbour watch keeper qualified, then bridge qualified and challenge the BWK board, then put in the time to pass all command exams, serve under a captain until recommended, challenge and pass the command board is welcome to command a logistics vessel. I just don't see where an army or air force logistics officer would find the time to do that in her career (I assume you had a logistics officer in mind when you framed your question). 

In practice, the distinction of old (very, very, very old) between commander and master has ceased to exist a long time ago and now, ALL ships commander must also be the master mariner. The distinction you talk about - with unqualified commanders - goes back to pre-Napoleonic navies of Europe, where often Noblemen were appointed in command of warships while a sailing master actually put their decision to execution. Such practice was abandoned very early on by the Royal Navy, which as the rampart of England had to rely on skilful seaman in all positions. Thus, it required all of its officers and commanders to be fully competent and tested seaman. Though the RN ships carried various masters, including sailing masters, they were there not because the officers were not competent seaman but rather to be the ones concentrating on the sail handling in battle, leaving the commander and the officers free to concentrate on the fight. 

This said, are you trying to solve a non-existent problem? Why would logistics officer want to command a ship when they are already free from all the "naval" stuff and can concentrate on their work in logistics? Has any  Canadian logistics vessel ever been hampered in its logistics task by the fact that a naval officer was in command?


----------

